# Did you know MWSO?



## OSMMMWSO

Hi everybody!

On Saturday, the 10th of December in Montreal, The Musicians of the World Symphonic Orchestra is performing a Christmas concert "Joy on Earth" in L'Eglise Notre Dame de Grâce.










This unique orchestra in North America offers an opportunity for immigrants musicians to perform within a huge Orchestra.
Please come and visit our website, and if you are in Montreal around the 10th of December, we will be proud to welcome you.

http://www.musiciansoftheworld.ca/home.html&Lang=en

Sincerely

OSMM/MWSO


----------



## OSMMMWSO

The concert is for tomorrow!

Hope to see you there.

Sincerely

MWSO


----------

